# Gongora grow habbit!!!!



## biothanasis (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello all,

Could someone tell me how do Gongoras grow??? New growth is a new psdb or a spike??? I can see a new growth forming at my quinquinervis but I cannot wait and see what it will be... TYIA


----------



## Ernie (Apr 27, 2009)

The new growths pop up as really tight spirals of leaves. As the growth matures, the leaves expand and the pseudobulb grows over time. The spikes do look similar to new pseudobulbs at first. Usually quinquinervis bloom in the summer for us if I remember right? 

-Ernie


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 27, 2009)

Ernie explained it to a 'T'! Mine bloomed pretty much all summer, I was so impressed I had to buy a few more species!


----------



## zapatitos (Apr 27, 2009)

Gongoras grow as epiphytic plant , yoiu have to cultivate them in baskets , because the flowers appear under it , I mean the flowers cross the basket . Gongora requires a fresh temperature, humidity and no sunlight . you can put osmunda in the basket to maintain humidity. if u want more info you can talk to me [email protected] 

bye


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you all for the info!!!

"zapatitos": what is osmunda??


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 27, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Thank you all for the info!!!
> 
> "zapatitos": what is osmunda??


I believe tree fern fiber.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 27, 2009)

Gongora spikes are thinner than the new growths and elongate fairly rapidly.. You can also mount gongora on wood if you have sufficient humidity..


----------



## zapatitos (Apr 27, 2009)

osmunda is fern fiber


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 28, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> I believe tree fern fiber.





zapatitos said:


> osmunda is fern fiber



Ty for the explanation!!!

Paphioboy: I will try it potted first!!! I do not do well with big mounted plants...  TY for the info... lol sometimes I wish I had a small gh...


----------



## biothanasis (May 13, 2009)

*Help!!!!!!!*

The plant has started two new growths, but the leaves are turning brown and one has dropped!!! Now it seems like it is variegated (look photo)!!!

I noticed 3-4 days ago that green insects on the leaves (almost 15)..!!! I eliminated all I could see and I tried to kill those hiding inside the point where the leaves emerge using alchohol and some listerine (just to be sure)!!!! There were no insects at the psdbs and roots (as far as I could see) and I potted the plant in new mix!!! Yesterday I saw another 3 on one of the leaves!!! What should I do!!! Do you think they could be entering from outside??? I eave the balcony door open for fresh air and those two plants are near it!!!!!! The plant next to it has nothing!!!!

Is it normal to shed leaves before/during forming new growth or is it because of the insects???


----------



## paphioboy (May 13, 2009)

What green insects..? Aphids? Small grasshoppers..? Anyway, gongoras will grow from leafless bulbs. I always propagate mine from leafless back-bulbs. Even a single old bulb will produce growth. But do try to get rid of the pests so they don't attack the new shoot..


----------



## biothanasis (May 14, 2009)

They might be aphids! Not sure!! I haven't seen any till now!!! Thank you for the tip!!!


----------

